
Ask HN: What are some useful or insightful gists you have discovered? - assadk
I sometimes plough through pages of gist search results, and occasionally stumble across some pretty useful gists that contain nuggets of info.<p>Have any of you also come across any gists that you have found handy?
======
SOLAR_FIELDS
Auto-checkin to southwest flights :)

[https://gist.github.com/stormchasing/454c92cfc1b9d6f51468](https://gist.github.com/stormchasing/454c92cfc1b9d6f51468)

------
gere
Running xdebug on the console, for debugging artisan commands

[https://gist.github.com/carbontwelve/9089985](https://gist.github.com/carbontwelve/9089985)

